# wireless connectivity issues



## nick leclerc (Dec 23, 2017)

Hi. *I* came across this Acer Aspire One netbook, and installed FreeBSD. I connected to the wireless network at home during installation and reviewed everything afterward, using the handbook as a reference. It's not my first time using wpa_supplicant(8), but it is my first go-round with FreeBSD. I seem to be connecting just fine according to ifconfig(8). Last night I was able to use pkg(8) and ports to install a few things, but now pkg-update(8) says no address record. I can access a small number of websites using elinks, but most won't resolve (including forums.freebsd.org). Every few seconds I see this:

```
ath0: bb hang detected (0x4), resetting
```
The wireless chipset seems to be Atheros AR9285. Any ideas will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 27, 2017)

What version of FreeBSD?


----------



## ronaldlees (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi @nick leclerc and welcome to the forum.

That adapter is pretty new?  The FreeBSD drivers support that hardware, but maybe not the data rate.  You might try it with "g" mode setting.  In the  thread in the link that follows, look for the _cygwolf _post about halfway down.  He maybe had the same issue, and resolved with switch to "g" mode:

http://daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=9367


----------



## nick leclerc (Jan 2, 2018)

Thank you for the replies. I have FreeBSD 11.1 installed. The connectivity issue has passed and the internet works fine, but I still see the message. I tried setting the mode as that post showed. Also I tried this with no luck:


```
ifconfig_wlan0="mode 11g WPA DHCP"
```

Is there any way to just shut that one particular message up? It even appears through vim while I'm editing files which is pretty annoying.


----------

